
Show IH: Chrome extension that adds a hide post feature to Indie Hackers' forum - ezekg
https://github.com/ezekg/chrome-indie-hackers-hide-post-button
======
ezekg
As the Indie Hackers community has grown, I've unfortunately found myself not
visiting the forum that often because the discussions are usually not very
relevant to where I'm at, and when relevant discussions do crop up, they're
incredibly hard to find and even harder to keep track of to follow the
conversation. (Not the fault of IH -- the community is just growing fast.)

I created this extension to allow myself to filter out the things that don't
interest me so that I could get more value out of the community.

The 'hide' button works the same as it does on HN and Reddit.

The extension internals consist of hacks upon hacks, hooking into Ember's
model and component lifecycle to filter out certain records. The filtered IDs
are saved in local storage. Might be a better way, but it works for its
intended purpose. (PRs are welcome, of course.)

Thought others might be interested since IH is popular around here.

~~~
ezekg
I just realized I put "Show IH" instead of "Show HN"...

/facepalm

